# Pending TR application



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

hello

My husband has permanant residence permit and i have applied for TR permit in Feb2014 i got sms saying that it has been received at head office on 27th march and it is still in process. my problem is that my visitor permit is about to be expire, we did go to Home affairs and they said it wont be an issue since i have application pending. 
I have been hearing about all these new reforms in policies and i am worried. 

If i have application pending and my visa expires does it count as "overstay"? there is lot of confusion as we have also heard that even if i go back to india i cant apply for new permit as this is still in process... What shall we do?

Thank you!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, it does count and if you leave without waiting for the new visa you could very well be banned for 12 months or more. Stay in SA until the new visa arrives.


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, it does count and if you leave without waiting for the new visa you could very well be banned for 12 months or more. Stay in SA until the new visa arrives.


Thank you for your reply!! is it legal to stay here if i have application pending? any idea how much time it will take? they just keep saying that there is a backlog... sorry for few more questions but there is lot of confusion!

thanks once again


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, it is legal to await the outcome of your application.


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, it is legal to await the outcome of your application.


Thank you!


----------

